# Been out of action for a while..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Haven't posted in a while.. Reason is because I could hardly walk on a pier anymore.. Anyone that knows me,knows drum fishing on a pier is one of my favorite things and couldn't enjoy it last year like I have in the past.. 
So I went with a total knee replacement.. So far,so good.. It's been six weeks with a LOT of pain. Although I think it will be worth it in the long run when I get back into action in the fall..  
Sorry I haven't been here in so long that they said for me to post a thread so they knew I was alive... 

Ok Garbo,now you can talk trash.. haha


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Glad you're doing well, welcome back,


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks,it has been a struggle, been back to work for over a week now.. Been catching plenty of bass in the ponds on this island and love it,but yearn to be in the tower of my boat pointing out schools of drum again soon!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Good to see you back


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

heal up man, do what the therapist says. go feeshin!
js


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Man i was wondering where you were. Glad you're OK


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad the worst is behind you. I had intended to have knee replacement and got a heart stent this past Wednesday instead. I failed inspection. Best of luck with your recovery. glenn


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Glad you're back on the planks man!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's to a speedy recovery:beer:

One of the guys at work got a knee done about 2 months ago. He just got the other one done about 2 weeks ago and is just about to put away his cane. 

I'll have to find some other reason to give him some s#it since he doesn't walk like a penguin anymore...guess I'll have to brush up on my bald jokes.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I feel your pain. End of last summer I tore my left hamstring loose and missed the fall fishing. Just getting back into trips myself.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

If you are back to work, you are thru the worst of it. You probably already know the key is therapy and exercise. It took me 3 months before I could walk comfortably in the sand and 5 months before I was steady on a boat. Hang in there and best wishes.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your pain, happy to hear of your recovery! Hope you have the best season yet!


----------



## Old Grouch (Aug 5, 2015)

I had my right knee re-built in November. It was done wrong when I had the replacement 3 years ago. I hope your recovery goes well. Best of luck to you. 

Mike


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Good For You Kenny,
Glad to hear you are on the mend,
Sorry for your pain...
Tom


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Get well soon. As someone said above therapy and rehab is the key to getting back to 100 percent.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome back DD. Had mine done the beginning of Feb, for the 3rd time  
Like you, so far so good. Stick with the physical therapy and do what they tell ya. Good luck.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Good to see ya back Kenny! Going on another poon trip next month in FL, I'll see if I can catch you one


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck, my wife had hers done last May. She still has some swelling and pain but she can walk without pain for a couple hours . So it was worth it. Hope to fish with you and Russell in Nov.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Which knee?

Will you be throwing Lefty or Righty when we meet up on Avalon next Fall? 

Will Joe Mullet serve as your personal Drum fishing assistant?

I was attempting to step in as Moderator in your absence, but there were too many PM's directed to me detailing my lack of compassion for fleas, my leanings toward my Commercial buddies in Rodanthe, my general lack of fishing knowledge as a whole and my propensity to overstate my fishing/casting/trash talking abilities, all of which added up to me being unqualified to take over your position.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Get well soon DD! Looking forward to visiting here in a month and a half.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Catch This said:


> If you are back to work, you are thru the worst of it. You probably already know the key is therapy and exercise. It took me 3 months before I could walk comfortably in the sand and 5 months before I was steady on a boat. Hang in there and best wishes.


 Well,I have not got time to wait for 5mo to pass before being steady on a boat.. Going to rush that process a bit... 



don brinson said:


> Good luck, my wife had hers done last May. She still has some swelling and pain but she can walk without pain for a couple hours . So it was worth it. Hope to fish with you and Russell in Nov.


Hope mine is a little quicker.. Look forward to meeting you..



Garboman said:


> Which knee?
> 
> Will you be throwing Lefty or Righty when we meet up on Avalon next Fall?
> 
> ...


 Well Garbo,as you know I can cast both ways,even though it is my right knee I will still lean toward right handed as always.. Thanks for not taking my job away... haha


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I posted a picture back in January of a drum I caught in Texas and you never replied to it. 

I thought you were just ignoring me...............glad to here you're doing alright. 

Those knees can be a real problem. Both my sister and brother have had theirs replaced. 

Hope we see you this summer. 

The tractor man.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck and get well soon friend!
Sharkman


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

This getting older sucks. Hope to see you sometime this spring.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey DD, glad to hear you're moving around on it. Don't fret, give it time. An ACL replace takes a full year with rehab and getting comfortable. A rebuild and you're on the ground sooner but it still takes time for mobility and confidence. Hang in there!!! Glad you're back!!


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope yur healing process goes well. Won't be long before them reds turn the corner


----------

